# problem db



## sadegh (Aug 23, 2011)

how to fix the problem db> ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

A networking database? What is that?

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2011)

How to ask questions the smart way


----------



## sadegh (Aug 23, 2011)

*servis log*

[ merged in --Mod. ]

hi
how could it happen to exit from db in freebsd os dos circumference?
I want to use logging service from that on this system.
how could install it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2011)

How to ask questions the smart way

And stop using that translator program, the resulting text doesn't make any sense at all.


----------

